# Consigli per console PlayStation 4



## sunburn (5 Dicembre 2018)

Premetto che sono rimasto fermo alla PlayStation 1 e, quindi, sono totalmente ignorante in materia di nuove console.
Mi è venuto lo schiribizzo di comprarmi la PlayStation 4. Guardando su vari siti ho selezionato queste due combinazioni:
1)PS4 1 TB F + Red Dead Redemption 2 Nero 1000 GB Wi-FI --->359,00 euro
2)Sony PlayStation 4 1 TB chassis F + FIFA 19 Champions edition -->369,99 euro.

A prescindere dai giochi inclusi, che comprerei a prescindere, quale delle due consigliate? La dicitura diversa indica anche un tipo di console diversa o è solo un modo diverso di scrivere la stessa cosa?
Se può servire, giocherei a giochi come RDR 2, GTA, qualche gioco di simulazione sportiva e corse e simili.

Oltre a giocare, cosa fanno queste nuove console?(devo trovare un qualcosa di utilie per giustificare a me stesso la spesa... )

PS: nell'opzione due, tra i contenuti, c'è scritto: "codice voucher che garantisce accesso a: fino a 20 pacchetti FUT Oro Jumbo premium accessibili 1 volta a settimana per 20 settimane, 5 giocatori a scelta della UEFA Champions League Player Pick di rating garantito tra 80-83, Cristiano Ronaldo e Neymar in prestito per 7 partite su FUT, divise speciali FUT, 3 giocatori ICON in prestito per 5 partite FUt, un pacchetto di giocatori oro rari"... CHE VORDI'?!?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono rimasto fermo alla PlayStation 1 e, quindi, sono totalmente ignorante in materia di nuove console.
> Mi è venuto lo schiribizzo di comprarmi la PlayStation 4. Guardando su vari siti ho selezionato queste due combinazioni:
> 1)PS4 1 TB F + Red Dead Redemption 2 Nero 1000 GB Wi-FI --->359,00 euro
> 2)Sony PlayStation 4 1 TB chassis F + FIFA 19 Champions edition -->369,99 euro.
> ...



Opzione n° 1 senza neanche pensarci..sto giocando a RDR2...meglio di un film per grafica e storia..

Fifa 19 lascialo dov'è non buttare soldi, forse il FIFA più buggato della storia ,ridicolo.

Poi puoi usarla sempre per Netflix, Infinity,Youtube,Spotify...e flm in elenco TV ...lettore BLURay se non erro ha anche compatibilità 3d se ti può interessare...


Per quanto riguarda il Voucher, ti daranno un codice da inserire nel riscatta codici del playstationstore con cui ti sblocca tutte quelle cose che hai elencato.Il momentum però non te lo blocca.........


----------



## mabadi (5 Dicembre 2018)

Non costano assai?
non si trova la pro a quel prezzo?

In linea di massima, esistono due versioni di ps4 la normale e la pro.
La pro è + più potente.
Poi vi sono varie relase hardware (a,b,c,d, ecc) la pro arriva alla c (ti consiglio di prendere la b o la c) se non erro la normale forse alla f (ma non ne sono sicuro).
1 tb indica il taglio dell'hard disk.

La dicitura sembra indicare la stessa consolle.

Sony PS4 Pro 1TB chassis B 1000GB Wi-Fi Nero + Marvel's Spider Man
Sony PS4 Pro 1 TB Spider Man, PlayStation 4 Pro, Nero, 8000 MB, GDDR5, AMD Jaguar, AMD Radeon
(598)
359,99 €
Sped. gratuita
Tot. 359,99 €
Disponibilità


----------



## sunburn (5 Dicembre 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Opzione n° 1 senza neanche pensarci..sto giocando a RDR2...meglio di un film per grafica e storia..
> 
> Fifa 19 lascialo dov'è non buttare soldi, forse il FIFA più buggato della storia ,ridicolo.
> 
> ...


Anche io propendevo per la prima, ma volevo capire se ci fosse qualche differenza di console.

I bug di FIFA sono nell'on-line o anche off?


----------



## sunburn (5 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non costano assai?
> non si trova la pro a quel prezzo?
> 
> In linea di massima, esistono due versioni di ps4 la normale e la pro.
> ...


Il problema è che Spider Man non rientra proprio nel mio genere, quindi non ci giocherei mai. La pro da sola l'ho vista solo oltre i 400, ai quali dovrei aggiungere almeno un gioco.
E' così importante averla più potente?


----------



## vannu994 (5 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche io propendevo per la prima, ma volevo capire se ci fosse qualche differenza di console.
> 
> I bug di FIFA sono nell'on-line o anche off?



Io ce l'ho fifa 19, gioco solo offline perché l'online non mi diverte. Comunque di BUG nell'offline non ce ne sono, semmai ci sono dinamiche di gioco che a volte non corrispondono proprio alla realtà. Per esempio all'inizio era facilissimo segnare di testa, bastava avere uno alto in mezzo all'area di rigore e tutti cross erano goal (Anche a difficoltà elevate). Ora questa cosa l'hanno corretta con gli ultimi aggiornamenti, però per esempio becchi tantissimi goal con tiri al volo e traiettorie allucinanti. Per il resto a me diverte, anche perché partire dalla 4 categoria inglese e salire è sempre un'emozione ahahahahahahaha


----------



## sunburn (5 Dicembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io ce l'ho fifa 19, gioco solo offline perché l'online non mi diverte. Comunque di BUG nell'offline non ce ne sono, semmai ci sono dinamiche di gioco che a volte non corrispondono proprio alla realtà. Per esempio all'inizio era facilissimo segnare di testa, bastava avere uno alto in mezzo all'area di rigore e tutti cross erano goal (Anche a difficoltà elevate). Ora questa cosa l'hanno corretta con gli ultimi aggiornamenti, però per esempio becchi tantissimi goal con tiri al volo e traiettorie allucinanti. Per il resto a me diverte, anche perché partire dalla 4 categoria inglese e salire è sempre un'emozione ahahahahahahaha


Sì anche io non penso che giocherò on-line(sono vecchia scuola...). Ma in pratica io compro il gioco sul supporto fisico, che immagino sia alla prima versione, e poi? Va installato come sui pc? E successivamente scarico gli aggiornamenti?
Con la play 1 tutti questi problemi non c'erano...


----------



## Miro (5 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono rimasto fermo alla PlayStation 1 e, quindi, sono totalmente ignorante in materia di nuove console.
> Mi è venuto lo schiribizzo di comprarmi la PlayStation 4. Guardando su vari siti ho selezionato queste due combinazioni:
> 1)PS4 1 TB F + Red Dead Redemption 2 Nero 1000 GB Wi-FI --->359,00 euro
> 2)Sony PlayStation 4 1 TB chassis F + FIFA 19 Champions edition -->369,99 euro.
> ...



Opzione 1 senza pensarci molto. Ti direi anche di non limitarti ai giochi sportivi ma anche a qualche must-have per Playstation, tipo God of War o il prossimo The Last of Us.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Dovresti cercare le esclusive della PS4 e vedere se ti interesserebbero realmente, perché se già giochi come Spider-Man non sono il tuo genere, allora anche gli altri non è detto lo siano. Se a parte giochi come GTA e RDR2 giochi soprattutto ai giochi di corsa o ad altri multipiattaforma, fossi in te prenderei l'Xbox, semplicemente perché la serie Forza è indubbiamente la migliore sulla piazza in fatto di corse. Quindi dipende tutto dal tuo interesse sulle esclusive della PS4 (e stai attento a non confondere esclusive con multipiattaforma).
Delle 2 configurazioni ti consiglierei la prima però fossi in te aspetterei, prima di Natale troverai prezzi migliori. Ad esempio queste due configurazioni le trovavi a 299 una settimana fa.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche io propendevo per la prima, ma volevo capire se ci fosse qualche differenza di console.
> 
> I bug di FIFA sono nell'on-line o anche off?



Nell'offline dipende da che livello imposti gli avversari diciamo che veri e proprio Bug non ce ne sono , ma ci sono posizioni in cui è molto facile segnare..nell'online è una continua bestemmia, magari vinci 5 partite di fila e ne perdi 10 di fila nonostante hai 70% di possesso palla 20 tiri in porta, il tuo avversario ne fa 3 ed entrano tutti e tre....quindi te lo sconsiglierei..io sono rimasto al 16 piuttosto giocherei a tutti gli Uncharted, Tomb Raider, GOF,Horizon zero Down,The Witcher 3,The last uf US, e se ti piacciono gli FPS online RS6.

Per quanto riguarda installazione ficchi dentro il dvd e fa tutto lui, poi scaricherà gli aggiornamenti dei vari giochi se la colleghi ad internet naturalmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2018)

Se mi permettete, io ho tutte le consolle in commercio ( alcune comprate e alcune regalate dalle ditte ) onestamente parlando di Xbox e Playstation una differenza REALE sul giocato non esiste. 

Entrambi hanno i giochi ottimizzati per le loro consolle. Quindi perchè prendere una o l'altra ? Semplicemente in base alle esclusive, se preferisci determinati giochi oppure altri. 

Per il discorso FIFA19 chettelodicoaffare, LO ODIO ma ci gioco ogni caso di giorno. E' tipo l'eroina.


----------



## Andre96 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi da Gamestop queste identiche console costano 299 euri. Però leggiti il mio post precedente, valuta bene perché se ad un gioco come Spider Man ne preferisci uno di corse come ho detto io fossi in te ci penserei bene prima di prendere la PS4. Anche perché le esclusive non sono poi così tante rispetto ai giochi disponibili su entrambe le console e se levi il genere alla Spider Man non è che rimanga molto di esclusivo su PS4.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì anche io non penso che giocherò on-line(sono vecchia scuola...). Ma in pratica io compro il gioco sul supporto fisico, che immagino sia alla prima versione, e poi? Va installato come sui pc? E successivamente scarico gli aggiornamenti?
> Con la play 1 tutti questi problemi non c'erano...


Sisi non preoccuparti, inserisci il disco, installi, attacchi la console al Wi-Fi e fa tutto lei ahahahah


----------



## sunburn (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte.,
Sono cresciuto col mito della PlayStation, quindi per me è LA console. Non è una scelta razionale, ma è una questione "affettiva" legata a ricordi adolescenziali: nottate con gli amici a giocare a Final Fantasy, Iss Pro Evolution, Winning Eleven per gli amici, Gran Turismo ecc.

Quindi... Ordinerò la combinazione 1 su gamestop(grazie andre96 per avermi segnalato l'offerta).

Preparatevi a correre in mio soccorso qualora dovessi avere problemi con queste nuove diavolerie tecnologiche...


----------



## sunburn (10 Dicembre 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Delle 2 configurazioni ti consiglierei la prima però fossi in te *aspetterei, prima di Natale troverai prezzi migliori*. Ad esempio queste due configurazioni le trovavi a 299 una settimana fa.


Siccome ho visto che le offerte precedenti scadevano il 9, alla fine ho aspettato e oggi ho visto che la stessa configurazione l'hanno messa a 249,99. Ti devo 50 euro...


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2018)

Aggiornamento. Le due combinazioni che avevo individuato non ho fatto in tempo a prenderle... Esaurite nel giro di neanche 24 ore. Quindi ho preso PS4 1 Tb più tre giochi(Ratchet & Clank, The Last of Us e Uncharted 4), sempre a 249 e ho inserito RDD 2 nella letterina per Babbo Natale...  
Dovrebbe arrivare oggi.
Pareri su quei tre giochi? Ho guardato un po' di video e The Last of us e Uncharted 4 mi sembrano in linea coi miei gusti, l'altro non mi ispira tanto.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento. Le due combinazioni che avevo individuato non ho fatto in tempo a prenderle... Esaurite nel giro di neanche 24 ore. Quindi ho preso PS4 1 Tb più tre giochi(Ratchet & Clank, The Last of Us e Uncharted 4), sempre a 249 e ho inserito RDD 2 nella letterina per Babbo Natale...
> Dovrebbe arrivare oggi.
> Pareri su quei tre giochi? Ho guardato un po' di video e The Last of us e Uncharted 4 mi sembrano in linea coi miei gusti, l'altro non mi ispira tanto.



The last of us e tutta la serie di uncharted sono tra le pietre miliari della console Sony. Ratchet and clank non fa parte dei miei gusti, quindi non saprei. 
Non comincio l argomento RDD2 perché potrei parlarne ore


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> The last of us e tutta la serie di uncharted sono tra le pietre miliari della console Sony. Ratchet and clank non fa parte dei miei gusti, quindi non saprei.
> Non comincio l argomento* RDD2* perché potrei parlarne ore


L'idea di riprendere la PlayStation dopo decenni mi è venuta proprio per RDD 2. Purtroppo quella combinazione è andata via in pochissimo e non sono riuscito a prenotarla. 
Se Babbo Natale fa l'avaro, me lo comprerò a gennaio.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'idea di riprendere la PlayStation dopo decenni mi è venuta proprio per RDD 2. Purtroppo quella combinazione è andata via in pochissimo e non sono riuscito a prenotarla.
> Se Babbo Natale fa l'avaro, me lo comprerò a gennaio.



Io, dopo uno sclero causato da fifa 19, comprai rdd2 da Unieuro a 75euro..due giorni dopo, al black Friday, era in offerta a 45. Mi son sentito un pollo (ma ne ero consapevole) ma col senno di poi posso affermare che ne spenderei altri 700 per quel gioco


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Io, dopo uno sclero causato da fifa 19, comprai rdd2 da Unieuro a 75euro..due giorni dopo, al black Friday, era in offerta a 45. Mi son sentito un pollo (ma ne ero consapevole) ma col senno di poi posso affermare che ne spenderei altri 700 per quel gioco



Per caso sai come è la serie NBA 2K? E Gran Turismo sport?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non comincio l argomento RDD2 perché potrei parlarne ore



Secondo tempo di Bologna-Milan o tornare a esplorare Rhodes e la palude.

E' stata durissima, ma poi l'espulsione di Bakacoso ma mi ha definitivamente aiutato nella scelta. 

Tornando alla domanda, Last of us è imprescindibile  Sono quei giochi con "l'anima", quel qualcosa in più che va oltre la grafica e la giocabilità. Come Red Dead 2 appunto. Esperienze multimediali.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (19 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per caso sai come è la serie NBA 2K? E Gran Turismo sport?



Ascolta me, non buttare soldi..anch'io all'inizio avevo la spesa compulsiva (ne compravo almeno 4 l'anno, ora sono sceso si e no ad 1)...abbi pazienza, gioca a quel che hai più passa il tempo e a meno li trovi soprattutto se parliamo di giochi offline, che mi pare di aver capito sia la parte che ti interessa di più.
Altro consiglio che ti do, del tipo chi più spende meno spende è di farti il Plus...è vero 60€,ma per 12 mesi,e ad ogni mese almeno 2/3 giochi aggratis te li porti...molte volte anche tripla A (Bloodborne/The Witcher..per farne alcuni esempi)


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per caso sai come è la serie NBA 2K? E Gran Turismo sport?



No mi spiace.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siccome ho visto che le offerte precedenti scadevano il 9, alla fine ho aspettato e oggi ho visto che la stessa configurazione l'hanno messa a 249,99. Ti devo 50 euro...



Scusa se rispondo così tardi, sono contento che hai potuto risparmiare 50 euro, buoni buoni proprio per RDR2


----------

